# Lights



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Does anyone know anything about backup lights stock or after market? I do a lot of night riding. Would be cool if I could get them to turn on when put into reverse. Thanx for any input.


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

There is two set if wires on the back of the brutes one aux plug and the other for reverse lights. You can tap into them to run your light when shifted in reverse but I would run a relay with it to reduce the risk of burning any sensors

here is a link with of info
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=4362&highlight=back+lights


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Thanks for the link Kawa650 thats exactly what I was looking for.:rockn:


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Got looking at the tail light and it seems to have a plate light / tail light all in one but there is a cross member blocking the clear light on the bottom of the tail light. Any one ever notice this?


----------

